# IV Codes



## catmaldonado (Apr 9, 2009)

Please help with this coding scenario, we see a patient in the office for nauseau ,vomiting  and dehydration and an IV of 1.5L of NS was administered for 1 hr and Phenergan 12.5mg into the IV.  Would this be a IV infusion code 96365 or an intravenous push 96374?


----------



## coder21 (Apr 9, 2009)

You would use 96360 for the hydration and 96375 for the IV drug.


----------



## catmaldonado (Apr 9, 2009)

*IV*

ok and that makes sense to me, but under the therapeutic,prophylactic and diagnostic injections and infusions it says "when fluids are used to administer the drug, the administration of the fluid is considered incidental??


----------



## coder21 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is the why my office has aways coded it.  But if the patient in not here for dehydration then I code 96374 and 96361.


----------



## sebarnes (Apr 9, 2009)

*IV admin codes*

If the Phenergan was administered during the hydration, you only code the drug (not the hydration). If one was given followed by the other, you can use 96361 for the hydration. As for the Phenergan...use J2550 for the drug and 96365 or 96374 for the administration of it based on time. 96365 (16min or more=infusion) 96375 (15min or less=push)
Hope this helps!


----------



## 78079coder (Apr 14, 2009)

*IV admin codes*

IV hydration (96360) would never be coded as the primary "procedure" when an IV injection is also given, per CPT rules. Normally, the scenario you provided would be coded as 96374 and 96361 - as coder21 suggested.


----------

